# Nat table size in pf and ipfw



## kulawymoe (Jun 7, 2010)

Hello,
How can i check the nat table size when nat is done by pf, and how when it is done by ipfw+natd combo? I suppose someone is flooding nat with requests.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 7, 2010)

kulawymoe said:
			
		

> How can i check the nat table size when nat is done by pf,


`# pfctl -s info`
or
`# pfctl -s state`

See pfctl(8).


----------

